# Processus lancé en 32 ou 64 bits ?



## giminik (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour un projet de développement en Java, j'ai besoin de savoir si un processus particulier est lancé en 32 ou 64 bits. J'ai vu que dans le moniteur d'activité, il y a une colonne ou est inscrit soit Intel soit Intel (64 bits), c'est exactement l'information que je cherche.
Ma question est : Y a t'il moyen de récupérer cette information ? Existe-t'il un utilitaire similaire en ligne de commande ? J'ai tenté de jouer avec les options de ps, mais rien...
Enfin, en dernier recours, je suis prêt, s'il le faut, à développer un petit utilitaire en objective-c qui me retournerait cette information en fonction d'un processus donné, sauriez vous me guider quant à la liste de fonctions à utiliser pour faire ça ?

Merci d'avance


----------

